# Sexing my bushy nose plecos



## YMS_1975 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've got 2 bushy nose plecos (for the sole purpose of helping to keep my 75 gallon tank clean), but I was just wondering how to sex them.

I Googled it, but I keep getting results for Bristlenose Plecos. From what I can tell, they're both the same thing (just different names?)

Anyways...am I correct in my understanding then, that the males have the little bristles (hence the name I suppose) protruding from their nose area?

At what age/size can you sex them? Or can you tell immediately? Both of mine do not have the bristles (keep in mind they're only like 1 inch in length (if that).


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If it has really long and lots of bristles, then male, if none at all, female, if a little bit, who knows.

Now sure what age to be able to sex them

bushynose and bristlenose are the same to my knowledge, I always just say bn pleco.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bristlenose is the most recognised name as far as a know, at around 2" you may start to see the bristles appearing on the upper portion of the males snout. Some females get very short bristles but mainly around the upper lip. There are other ways of sexing them but I have yet to be able to do this with any accuracy.


----------



## YMS_1975 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Some pictures*

I'll try to take some clear pictures of them, and I'll post them online.


----------



## YMS_1975 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Got those pics!!!*

So I was finally able to catch the both of them (from wherever it is in the tank they choose to hide) out in the open and snapped a couple of pics.

Like I said, they're about 1 1/2" right now (roughly). I think they're both females because I don't see any of those bristles, but let me know what you think.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

still too young to tell


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

To young to tell.. You gotta wait until they are about 2" - 3" in order to tell the gender difference.


----------

